# Used Board, Is it good?



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Body Glove makes boards? I guess for $60, it's not a bad starter. 


There's a good how-to video on waxing/prepping your board on the stickies.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

No, It's too big. Go smaller. How tall are you? what do you weigh? Age?

Body Glove? Are you sure thats not a sticker?


----------



## MesKiDcudi (Dec 26, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> No, It's too big. Go smaller. How tall are you? what do you weigh? Age?
> 
> Body Glove? Are you sure thats not a sticker?


Yeah, it's not a sticker... it confused me too. I'm pushing 6' and I weigh 160 lbs. I'm 19.
I know this board is above average length for a person my build, but I'm sure it's not un-ridable because of that, right?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I would put you on a board about 10 cm shorter for learning.

It's not unrideable, it's just harder to learn on. Sell it back to them. Check Craigslist, I'm sure you can find a board for cheap on there or Play it again sports.


----------



## MesKiDcudi (Dec 26, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> I would put you on a board about 10 cm shorter for learning.
> 
> It's not unrideable, it's just harder to learn on. Sell it back to them. Check Craigslist, I'm sure you can find a board for cheap on there or Play it again sports.


I'll probably ride it once and if it's enough to make me want to ride a shorter board i'll be sure to give it back to them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you post a photo of the board? I'd love to see it.


----------



## MesKiDcudi (Dec 26, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Can you post a photo of the board? I'd love to see it.


Sure thing, here's 4 
(The stacked Osiris symbols are stickers.)
http://f.cl.ly/items/423G2i3e2j3W1a2n1b2m/Photo Dec 26, 10 41 53 PM.jpg
http://f.cl.ly/items/0f1S3c2F442h0b1M0P2H/Photo Dec 26, 10 42 08 PM.jpg
http://f.cl.ly/items/1g3U1w1s330P220A1224/Photo Dec 26, 10 42 13 PM.jpg
http://f.cl.ly/items/1E1i2n2H3F1i0Z0h2Q2h/Photo Dec 26, 10 42 28 PM.jpg


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

MesKiDcudi said:


> Yeah, it's not a sticker... it confused me too. I'm pushing 6' and I weigh 160 lbs. I'm 19.
> I know this board is above average length for a person my build, but I'm sure it's not un-ridable because of that, right?




Hm...Lstarassi is right....it sounds too long. 

I'm 6' 170lbs and I ride 147-157.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Way too big for a first board man. 

I'm 6'2 ~170lbs and I ride a 156w (size 11.5 boot) 

The *longest* I'd go for a pow/freeride is 160/161 (at least for a hybrid/reverse camber)


----------

